# Plowing Clip Art



## Plowbie (Oct 4, 2004)

Any of you have any good 'snowplow' clip art you can post for a flyer?
Just a truck pushing snow kind of thing.
Thanks!


----------



## Plowbie (Oct 4, 2004)

i searched the forum and see its been discussed before although no one really had anything great either it seems. someone mentioned that microsoft had a decent pic when you try to just insert it in Word or whatever so i'll give that a try.

if anyone else has something let me know. thanks


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

The first year I started, I used the pic. from my business card which was an actual picture of my old truck with my plow on it. :waving:


----------



## scott browne (Oct 21, 2004)

I use a photo of my dog STORM on my futurecasting cards.

Friday =  

throw pumpkin: at LOWBALLERS


----------



## usabestsnoplowr (Nov 6, 2004)

Basic card with just my name works for me.


----------

